# Where do I buy - plastic head for knitted hats?



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I always end up hanging the hats over a tall can or some suitable object. Where do they sell the "head forms" that knitters use?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Michaels has one, it is about 5.00 it is in with all the foam shapes. sometimes they only have one. so you might want to ask a clerk.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I prefer the glass heads (look so much nicer) and have found them on ebay.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

What do I lookfor? What are they called? Someone told me to go to an avatar, but I don't know what to type in for a search!!! Thanks!

MaryAnn


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I got a styrofoam head (wig stand) from Sally's Beauty Supply, for about $3. I use it to photograph hats.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

For baby and toddler size try this site, I have ordered from here...
http://www.littlegirlmart.com/item_527/Infant-Styrofoam-Head.htm


----------



## LyndaP (Jun 29, 2011)

Most retail cosmotology supply shops carry them and they are very inexpensive.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

THANKS, THANKS....THANKS.... I have looking online for mannequin heads... Expensive in most cases.... plus some say "Minimum order - 100 pieces!!!!!"


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Wig shop or Sally's...Also, look around your house..I have up-ended vases, blown up balloons, wadded tissue paper...before I got the real thing. Hildy


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I found one the other day at a second hand shop. It had been a rescue dummy from the chest up. But it really doesn't work very well, so I must say, I'm happy to have opened this posting. We have a Sally's close by! I'm too excited!


----------



## scousemum (Jul 7, 2011)

I think i would make one blow up a balloon to the size required and cover with papermache pop the balloon once it is hard and paint it a pretty colour you can make them to many different sizes x


----------



## franm7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sally's beauty supplies has styro heads for less than $5.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I just spent a bit of time searching for these myself. Found some online, not too expensive, but located some styrofoam heads at a beauty supply type place--one that sells wigs. They were not as cheap as the ones quoted here. It cost me $7 and $12.00 for a woman and man size head. Would love to find glass or wicker head forms--used. when I looked ebay did not have any--courrier you clearly lucked out.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

When you search ebay, you have to use "glass mannequin head" to get results. Sometimes you have to bide your time to find one at a good price and know how to play the bidding game.

I don't like the Styrofoam one's, they rarely are the right size for felting hats and they tip over. Since I use my glass ones for display they look much nicer.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

I buy the styrofoam mannequin heads for my hats. You can get them online at www.storesupply.com for about $4.95. I do weight the bottom with large washers taped on as they are lightweight and have a tendency to tip with the hat on.


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

why not the styrofoam heads that Beauty Supply stores sell. I use one and also use it for felting shaping.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> For baby and toddler size try this site, I have ordered from here...
> http://www.littlegirlmart.com/item_527/Infant-Styrofoam-Head.htm


Thank you for this site. I knit kids hats and have spent hours online looking for heads for kids. I should have known to ask on KP.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

scousemum said:


> I think i would make one blow up a balloon to the size required and cover with papermache pop the balloon once it is hard and paint it a pretty colour you can make them to many different sizes x


I love this idea you could decorate it in so may wonderful ways!


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

They have the Styrofoam hats at Hobby Lobby as well!


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

I have an old styrofoam one that use to hold my MIL's wig. It has turned yellow and has some writing on it. I'm thinking on trying to decoupage it with some nice paper so it doesn't look so bad. But I haven't decided on what paper yet. I'm thinking either newspaper or colored tissue. any suggestions? I need to get one of those kid size one too. Thanks for the link on them!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

did you see it!!!! the lightbulb that just went off above my head???? Years ago my husband brought home the most ugly glass head his glass blowers friend made.. I said I didn't want it and he loved it so it stayed.. It has been out in the garden for 7 years now.... I will "Today" go out and clean it up and proudly display it in my house for all the knitted hats I plan on making this winter... Thanks for this post... I am positive hubby will be thrilled I found a great use for his head...LOL


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

Several years ago I purchased mine at ACMoore

Judy


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

I have found mine at Sally's Beauty Supply. About the same price.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Angi said:


> I have an old styrofoam one that use to hold my MIL's wig. It has turned yellow and has some writing on it. I'm thinking on trying to decoupage it with some nice paper so it doesn't look so bad. But I haven't decided on what paper yet. I'm thinking either newspaper or colored tissue. any suggestions? I need to get one of those kid size one too. Thanks for the link on them!


I know it sounds dull, but I would suggest a flesh colored tissue. You want to call attention to the hat, not the head it's on. Flesh colored would not detract from you hard work.(thumbs up)

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:  :hunf: :thumbup:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> I always end up hanging the hats over a tall can or some suitable object. Where do they sell the "head forms" that knitters use?


Go to a beauty supply shop and by wig stand.


----------



## catmother (Jul 22, 2011)

for baby hats I bought a life like baby doll and not only is she great for hats but for preemie baby clothes and for baby doll clothes!


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

grammyv said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > I have an old styrofoam one that use to hold my MIL's wig. It has turned yellow and has some writing on it. I'm thinking on trying to decoupage it with some nice paper so it doesn't look so bad. But I haven't decided on what paper yet. I'm thinking either newspaper or colored tissue. any suggestions? I need to get one of those kid size one too. Thanks for the link on them!
> ...


Good point! thanks!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

There's a seller on Etsy that sells a pattern for making a "felted" head using a Styrofoam wig form and needle felting..they call it a "poopsie" and it's really cute.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> For baby and toddler size try this site, I have ordered from here...
> http://www.littlegirlmart.com/item_527/Infant-Styrofoam-Head.htm


I got my baby styrofoam head from that site too. Got here very quickly - very smooth transaction.


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

Angi said:


> I have an old styrofoam one that use to hold my MIL's wig. It has turned yellow and has some writing on it. I'm thinking on trying to decoupage it with some nice paper so it doesn't look so bad. But I haven't decided on what paper yet. I'm thinking either newspaper or colored tissue. any suggestions? I need to get one of those kid size one too. Thanks for the link on them!


My suggestion use colored magazine paper. Any particular colorful page will do. 
I use magazine pages with music notes to decoupage a patio chair and the result very rewarding. 
Good luck.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Angi said:


> I have an old styrofoam one that use to hold my MIL's wig. It has turned yellow and has some writing on it. I'm thinking on trying to decoupage it with some nice paper so it doesn't look so bad. But I haven't decided on what paper yet. I'm thinking either newspaper or colored tissue. any suggestions? I need to get one of those kid size one too. Thanks for the link on them!


How about cutting pictures of flowers out of magazines and garden catalogs? Use Mod Podge to glue them on. Overlap the pictures a little so they cover the whole head.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought some plastic ones at a dollar store.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

dolls work too if cheap


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

eBay


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

I just ordered one today from ebay, rubber one with make up painted on and wig - they are reasonably priced on ebay for hairdressing practise!! Can't wait to get her and name her !


----------



## addiction (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi: Hair dressing Supply stores sell head forms that are reasonable. Check to see if you have a Sally's Beauty 
Supply store in your area or check on line. Hope this helps.
I also love knitting hats


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Try Value Village or Goodwill around Halloween. Apparently they use them to hold the masks. That was what we were told.


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

I found my glass head at Pier 1 a couple years ago.


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

ok, It's not a head and couldn't find anything at the dontaion places I looked. I was after the dimensions a 6 month baby and bought a rubber ball after measuring for the size I wanted. Working good


----------



## mamabice1 (Jan 24, 2011)

courier770 said:


> There's a seller on Etsy that sells a pattern for making a "felted" head using a Styrofoam wig form and needle felting..they call it a "poopsie" and it's really cute.


Do you remember the seller or do you know how I might find this because I did start to look but couldn't find it and unfortunately, I don't have the time to hunt through all of Etsy.


----------



## mamabice1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Schubie76 said:


> I found my glass head at Pier 1 a couple years ago.


I did too! I liked it so much I went back and bought another to match. They are really nice.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

No I don't remember the sellers name, try searching for "felted mannequin head" or "felted head". I've got glass heads in all different colors. My favorite is a milkglass one with hobnail for hair...really holds a hat well.

http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?search_submit=&q=felted+mannequin+head&order=date_desc&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US

I found it. Sorry I had the spelling wrong.


----------



## mamabice1 (Jan 24, 2011)

courier770 said:


> No I don't remember the sellers name, try searching for "felted mannequin head" or "felted head". I've got glass heads in all different colors. My favorite is a milkglass one with hobnail for hair...really holds a hat well.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?search_submit=&q=felted+mannequin+head&order=date_desc&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US
> 
> I found it. Sorry I had the spelling wrong.


Thanks Courier, this is pretty neat. I may have to send for the pattern.


----------

